# Mirrorless......single frame silent mode????



## Mr Stills (Sep 7, 2018)

Ok so Ive waited for a Canon Mirrorless camera all this time, In the meantime using the Fuji system, which is ok, but not full frame.
With my Eos lenses gathering dust!

Along comes this all singing all dancing Canon R........wait a minute the most important feature of a silent camera...." Single Frame, silent mode??? Are you kidding me, what is Canon doing? ......Saving pixels!

Now i hear they've thought about it, and are adding a firmware upgrade at some point??? So the handbrake can be turned off and it will be hopefully able to shoot, i hope more than 3 frames per sec!! But i guess more than one frame.......is a bonus!!! When do we expect this firmware?

Didn't Canon do the research and ask what was the major points of the Mirrorless camera is, ...but the silent mode!

If they dont get this right now.......the loyalty of pro camera users has gone for good, to Sony, Fuji who know the Mirrorless market, and what is needed.


----------

